# Biggest Puffer Fish Ever?



## duckhuntingoogan (Jun 3, 2016)

A few weeks ago in matagorda.

Definitely not what I was expecting to pull in.

I've never hooked up on one in the surf line before, are they common up here? 

And do they normally get this freaking big?


----------



## Sharpest (Mar 31, 2014)

Never seen one even close to that big...


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

Cool 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

Did it taste good?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

That may be a record 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Are you sure it's a puffer fish?


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

I caught a big one a few years back on a corky. But it in half...
Record is huge. Thought I had it until I looked it up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I retract my question. Didn't realize the smooth puffer got that large or larger


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

Texas state record for a smooth puffer is 10.75 lbs. with a length of 30 in. caught April 8, 2001 in the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## duckhuntingoogan (Jun 3, 2016)

I didn't realize what the heck it was at the time.

So I didn't measure or weigh it, just took a picture and let it swim away. 

My guess is it didn't quite beat that record though.

You can tell from the picture, that wasn't a small circle hook, and it swallowed half a horse mullet.

Gotta be the strangest thing that's ever stolen my shark bait.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 14, 2005)

Big ole Rabbit Fish.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nobody?
Foo Goo!!!


----------

